# Luakit Security Question



## ldgc (Jan 29, 2019)

Hello people 
Is it safe to buy products in Humble Bundle with www/luakit?


----------



## ldgc (Jan 30, 2019)

Can someone please help me with this doubt?


----------



## ldgc (Feb 1, 2019)

Anyone?


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Feb 4, 2019)

Sorry. I've never used www/luakit or bought anything from Humble Bundle.

I do a lot of shopping on ebay and use www/firefox when I do. The fact I use it for other purposes not a factor since I limit scripting and I don't have just one I use for it. Google will question the authenticity if they don't recognize the machine I'm using and call me to confirm it before continuing on.


----------

